# Browser history Not mine?



## tinman1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

My Browser history is full of searches that neither me nor my wife have made ( porn sites, herpes & HIV cures, weird blog sites, hairy women? Hairy men? the list goes on). The worrying thing is that when i clear the history, and verify that there is nothing there, a few days later the searches are there again, plus some additional even more warped versions ( todays includes 'Grannies with Syphilis' and 'Bleach and STI's' ?
The dates on the searches are worrying because they are for dates and times when we are not home, or the pc is not in use.
Does anyone out there know what is going on and how to stop it?


----------



## hooder2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Poor Tinman,

I've heard a lot about his over the last few weeks, it appears there may be a new Hijack kid on the block. Saw a case of some poor Guy bein accused of slleping around with men cos his wife saw searches for Gay porn n HIV cures? You gotta pity him, cos the makers of IE would have you believe it's secure....IT'S NOT!!!!!!

You have probably downloaded software to 'update' your system from a dodgy site. torrent common. Have you joined any web 'broadcasting' sites lately? Or, Dare i say it, visited a normal everyday ...H..emm... Adult entertainment Site?

Either way, that discussion is for you to have with your wife later ( in case she doesn't believe you about the contents, sorry, but you could understand that she may not, cos if She didn't search., she's bound to think you have.) Judgement aside.

Step one
Switch off system restore.
Step two
Download or update AVG or other internet security software and allow it to do full system scan including partitioned drives, connected flash drives etc.
Step three
Check all ok

if this doesnt work, you may need to fully format your harddrive, a lot of work, but these things are VERY difficult to get rid of, and I can't help thinking that we're gonna see a lot more of this little beast. Hope the software guys pick up on it soon, before the divorce rate soars. LOL. Although, i can't help thinkin that thats what the litte B*******s are wantin for a laugh.

Good Luck.

Hope this helps

Hoods


----------



## tinman1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Many thanks Hoods,
You're not too far wrong about the missus, the good thing is that she completed an IT course last year, so she knows enough to know the history and search thing shouldn't come back after clearing, and certainly not on days when we're not using the pc.
Interestingly, since you deal with this sort of thing, it seems to morph the google search suggestions into completely random pervy things. eg ' can i cure myself of hiv with a mild intravenous drip of bleach' 'lesbian grannies' etc. Weird as all hell.
Thanks for the tip anyway.
yours Gratefully.

Tinman


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

another possibility is that it could be just advertisements that were on the pages you visited.


----------

